# 189 Processing Time



## ramank1981 (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi,

I submitted 189 application on 24th of April with 70 points and have not received any communication back from the Immigration department since then (No Case Manager Assigned).

On their website it states standard processing time is around 3 months for 189 visa and I am almost near to 3 month period.

My questions are.
1) Is there anything else I need to do apart from submitting application?
2) When does Case Manager get assigned?
3) What is overall processing time once application is submitted?

Any reply would be of great help.

Thanks
RK


----------



## ramank1981 (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi,

Anyone who can help here?

Thanks
RK



ramank1981 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted 189 application on 24th of April with 70 points and have not received any communication back from the Immigration department since then (No Case Manager Assigned).
> 
> ...


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

The DIBP website is unfortunately outdated with many of the processing times. I think the 189 visa is taking closer to 6 months these days.

If you've uploaded all the supporting documents, you'd only hear from the case officer if there's anything else required, e.g. police or medical checks, but if you've submitted these as well then you may not hear from them at all until they make a decision on your application.


----------



## ramank1981 (Oct 6, 2014)

Thank you Maggie for response.

Is there any website/tracker which gives realistic processing times.


----------



## darwin (Jul 5, 2015)

ramank1981 said:


> Thank you Maggie for response.
> 
> Is there any website/tracker which gives realistic processing times.


I don't think such a tracker exists. I am waiting as well.


----------



## ker258 (Aug 19, 2015)

hello, when does the counting of processing start? is it upon payment?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

Yes, the visa processing is considered from the moment it's officially lodged (upon payment).


----------



## darwin (Jul 5, 2015)

I found something similar to a tracker. You can see for which month applications are being processed. Currently, they are processing applications for June 1, 2015 but the info hasn't been updated recently.

Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications


----------



## nnaorin19 (Dec 3, 2015)

how long did it take eventually?


----------



## nare1783 (Sep 12, 2014)

Hi,

I applied for the subclass 189 on August 9th 2015 (points 65). On 28th October 2015, I got a mail that a CO has been assigned for me and I was asked to upload my marriage certificate as the proof of custody of my son. I uploaded the marriage certificate in the Immi account the next day and replied to the email with the marriage certificate (all color notarized copies). The health checkup and PCC, I have already uploaded upfront from while applying. On 1st October, 2015, I got the updates from the HR department of my current employer that the immigration department has contacted for confirming my current employment. The HR department has promptly replied to the immigration department confirming my current position. It's been already 3 months now since then. I don't have any updates from the Immigration department and the status of the application in the Immi account remains 'Assessment in Progress'. Is this normal? or should I send the CO another email requesting updates.

Any inputs here would be really helpful. Thanks.

Regards
Naren


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

Unfortunately it's not unusual. Some applicants seem to zoom through the process, and others wait wondering what is happening with their application. You could send a polite email asking whether any further information is required and whether there will be any update on your application - worst case scenario they tell you it's in process and they can't tell you when it will be finalised, but maybe you'll get a more informative response.


----------



## nnaorin19 (Dec 3, 2015)

Hi Maggie, i sent my co couple of emails..one stating the fact that change of passport and everything..the co didnt reply..even though i can see the green tick in the portal..is it ok if i ask co if she received additional documents? Thanks


----------



## nare1783 (Sep 12, 2014)

Maggie-May24 said:


> Unfortunately it's not unusual. Some applicants seem to zoom through the process, and others wait wondering what is happening with their application. You could send a polite email asking whether any further information is required and whether there will be any update on your application - worst case scenario they tell you it's in process and they can't tell you when it will be finalised, but maybe you'll get a more informative response.


Hi Maggie,

Thank you so much for this reply. Just as you suggested, let me send a polite mail to them asking for updates. Thanks 

Regards
Naren


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

nnaorin19 said:


> Hi Maggie, i sent my co couple of emails..one stating the fact that change of passport and everything..the co didnt reply..even though i can see the green tick in the portal..is it ok if i ask co if she received additional documents? Thanks


If you've already emailed, you can assume they've gotten the message. I wouldn't bother emailing again, just try to be patient and you'll hear from them once your application has been reviewed.


----------



## nnaorin19 (Dec 3, 2015)

i've got the grant today..yeaahh..my entire processing time was 02 dec to 21 jan..from offshore->dhaka.. i was previously in au on work and holiday visa..i noticed in the citizenship requirements people hv to live for 4 years..and at least last year has to be as a PR.. so are they going to count my work and holiday stay for 11 months in australia?


----------



## Bilal Habib (Jan 22, 2016)

*Reply to your query*

Dear Naren
I have seen your query, most of people around the world are facing same problem like you. You can contact us and you can apply again through our Consultancy. We are hHELIOS (Germnay Based Consultancy Firm). We will certainly resolve your problem by our expert panel.

Regards,
Bilal Habib
Executive Business Development & Market Research
hHELIOS


----------



## nare1783 (Sep 12, 2014)

Maggie-May24 said:


> Unfortunately it's not unusual. Some applicants seem to zoom through the process, and others wait wondering what is happening with their application. You could send a polite email asking whether any further information is required and whether there will be any update on your application - worst case scenario they tell you it's in process and they can't tell you when it will be finalised, but maybe you'll get a more informative response.


Hi Maggie,

Thanks so much for your inputs so far. I am happy to say that just last
week the subclass 189 was granted for my family and me . The grant

date was 11th February.

Now, I am in the process of taking the next steps. I would be much

grateful if you could give your inputs on the following queries that I

have at this stage:

1. The subclass 189 has been granted for me entire family, i.e. my son

(4 years old), my spouse and me. The grant letter says that I will have

to travel to Australia within the next six months. My question here is

as following:
Is it necessary for my son, my spouse to travel along with me in order

to activate the visa for my entire family or, is it enough for just me,

the primary applicant, to travel in order to have the visa activated for

my son and my spouse as well?

2.Assuming that I travel along with my family, What are the necessary

documents that I should carry along with me while travelling. For e.g.is

it necessary to have my son's vaccination history, is it necessary to

have a new Police Clearance Certificate with me (i.e. other than the one

I used while applying for the PR) etc.

3. After landing in Australia, if I am asked the purpose of my travel at

the immigration desk, then what would be the safest answer for me to

give?

4. I am planning to travel to Sydney, Australia and stay there for a

week. During this week, what are the tasks that I could do that would be

helpful for my future career in Australia? For e.g. Getting a Tax

Account Number, Setting up a Bank Account etc.?

5. Could you please point towards Australian Job search websites or

reliable job consultancies in Australia with the help of which I can

start my Job search in Australia.

6. Within the next six months, when would it be the best time to travel

to Sydney. The reason behind this question is that I want to avoid the

Rainy Season.

7. When is the best time to book the tickets for the travel. i.e.

booking them how many months in advance would be a good idea?

8. During my planned stay in Sydney, I'll be in need of a decent and

modest place for accomodation. The best thing for me to be able to book

this place in advance online. I would welcome any recommendations here.

9. Any other point that I need to keep in mind while travelling and

while searching for a job in Australia. Any tips and tricks towards the

latter is most welcome .

Thanks & Regards
Naren


----------



## vikramvarma (Apr 12, 2016)

Hi All,

I have submitted my application for 189 subclass on 21st jan and submitted my all docs by 21st of March as per CO mail. My employer received verification mail on 31st may and she responded to mail by 10th of june 2016. its been 3 months i have submitted my docs and need to know how long it might take. any idea or any guess by anyone with your past experiences??


----------



## dhand.sandeep (Apr 25, 2016)

nare1783 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied for the subclass 189 on August 9th 2015 (points 65). On 28th October 2015, I got a mail that a CO has been assigned for me and I was asked to upload my marriage certificate as the proof of custody of my son. I uploaded the marriage certificate in the Immi account the next day and replied to the email with the marriage certificate (all color notarized copies). The health checkup and PCC, I have already uploaded upfront from while applying. On 1st October, 2015, I got the updates from the HR department of my current employer that the immigration department has contacted for confirming my current employment. The HR department has promptly replied to the immigration department confirming my current position. It's been already 3 months now since then. I don't have any updates from the Immigration department and the status of the application in the Immi account remains 'Assessment in Progress'. Is this normal? or should I send the CO another email requesting updates.
> 
> ...


Hi Naren,

Have you heard from them yet? or got the grant yet?
My situation is similar to yours. Applied on 17th October 2015, CO assigned on 24th November 2015. Last I heard from them was in March 2016. Since then nothing 

Regards,
Sandeep


----------



## bhppl (Aug 1, 2016)

*Hey Maggie*



Maggie-May24 said:


> The DIBP website is unfortunately outdated with many of the processing times. I think the 189 visa is taking closer to 6 months these days.
> 
> If you've uploaded all the supporting documents, you'd only hear from the case officer if there's anything else required, e.g. police or medical checks, but if you've submitted these as well then you may not hear from them at all until they make a decision on your application.


Hi Maggie,

I have lodged my application today. Uploaded all the documentation and the Health Examination has already been approved. Is there anything else we do from here? Or since it shows 'Received', means its all good, just gotta wait now?

Thanks!


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

bhppl said:


> Hi Maggie,
> 
> I have lodged my application today. Uploaded all the documentation and the Health Examination has already been approved. Is there anything else we do from here? Or since it shows 'Received', means its all good, just gotta wait now?
> 
> Thanks!


If you've uploaded everything including police checks, and already completed the health check, then now it's just a matter of waiting.


----------



## abhiz (Aug 22, 2017)

My application for 189 was submitted in October 2016 and after PCC and medicals were done by March 2017. On June 15th 2017, I got a verification call from Australian High Commission office. It was around 45 minutes and was a kind of technical interview. They have asked in detail about my work experience & Education. Also, they have asked me to submit my salary slips, Bank statement and PF statements. I submitted everything. Later I was contacted by another CO on 19th July 2017 for form 815 for my 3 years old son. All of us were clear in medicals but a little doubt about TB test for my son which also got clear after another round of x-ray. Now it's been almost a month and no update from CO. My actual problem here is my PCC validity will end by 31st October 2017 (12 months validity). Can anyone advise me what will happen once PCC validity expires? Do I need to complete the PCC process again? Shall I write a mail to the CO and inform him the situation (through DIBP group mail id)?


----------



## AusPR2017 (Aug 23, 2017)

abhiz said:


> My application for 189 was submitted in October 2016 and after PCC and medicals were done by March 2017. On June 15th 2017, I got a verification call from Australian High Commission office. It was around 45 minutes and was a kind of technical interview. They have asked in detail about my work experience & Education. Also, they have asked me to submit my salary slips, Bank statement and PF statements. I submitted everything. Later I was contacted by another CO on 19th July 2017 for form 815 for my 3 years old son. All of us were clear in medicals but a little doubt about TB test for my son which also got clear after another round of x-ray. Now it's been almost a month and no update from CO. My actual problem here is my PCC validity will end by 31st October 2017 (12 months validity). Can anyone advise me what will happen once PCC validity expires? Do I need to complete the PCC process again? Shall I write a mail to the CO and inform him the situation (through DIBP group mail id)?


Wait for CO to ask for those. Its possible that CO is OK with previous ones only


----------



## abhiz (Aug 22, 2017)

AusPR2017 said:


> Wait for CO to ask for those. Its possible that CO is OK with previous ones only


Thank you AusPR2017 for the reply... Keeping my fingers crossed and Waiting ..........


----------



## abhiz (Aug 22, 2017)

Good morning friend......

2 months After singing Health Undertaking form for my son, I got a reply from CO asking to do Health checkup again for my son because the validity of 6 months is over it seems. As per the instructions, we took an appointment with the panel of doctors in the nominated hospital. But they instructed me that they cannot conduct the test, as the medicals for the said HAP ID is already completed and they do not have any provision for uploading the new medical reports, until the current HAP ID is opened for redoing the tests or a new HAP ID is created. I have checked the online IMMI portal but found that there is no option to generate a new HAP ID. Could anyone advise me how to proceed further from here. As mentioned in my earlier post, My health checkup & PCC will also get expired soon. Really worried now

Help me please ………………………………..

Abhiz


----------

